# so much for the clip nails in the bath idea ....



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion on the other thread but Sheldons mastered the art of "ball floating" that water was a few good inches deep too. Had my hand ready incase he needed me ... Vet to clip his nails it shall have to be *sighs*

Btw yes he can do a full ball... This is his way of saying "Mummy NO NAIL CLIPPING!!!"


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

What a cutie pie! I am sorry to hear that he is not cooperating. I did Violets last night after her bath while I was cuddling with her in a towel. i waited for her to uncurl then I would grab one foot at a time and used the baby nail clippers and was able to get them all done. Yes, it did take a while to get them all done but I was very patient with her. With the nails being soft from her bath it was easy to get done. So next time give what I did a try. I hope this helps.
Jane, Violets mommy


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

msviolet said:


> What a cutie pie! I am sorry to hear that he is not cooperating. I did Violets last night after her bath while I was cuddling with her in a towel. i waited for her to uncurl then I would grab one foot at a time and used the baby nail clippers and was able to get them all done. Yes, it did take a while to get them all done but I was very patient with her. With the nails being soft from her bath it was easy to get done. So next time give what I did a try. I hope this helps.
> Jane, Violets mommy


Thanks Violets Mommy,

So you laid her on her back in the towel and just hold onto her foot?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had more luck right after the bath too, i get them good and clean and then they are less likely to ball while drying and I clip her nails (Did Celeste's her first night, her back nails were horrible and i wanted to get her wheeling). 

Keep in mind there is no 100% promise the vet will beable to and a lot of hedgies early on get really scared by another new person. Even experienced hedgie vets can be unable and if they do succeed you may have an upset hedgie for a few days so if it happens don't let it discourage you.

Neither of my girls have figured out the floating trick its so cute!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

He HATES being on his back. He's currently on my lap pulling the huffy poppy routine, went to pet him and one of his quills punctured my pinkie finger and drew blood


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

When they are fresh out of the water, you don't need them to be on their back just be careful about selecting a leg to clip their nails . Use your body and the towel to restrict their movement if they insist on moving and go at it slowly


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the struggle but I must admit that he is very talented to be be able to float like that


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

shortnerdy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the other thread but Sheldons mastered the art of "ball floating" that water was a few good inches deep too. Had my hand ready incase he needed me ... Vet to clip his nails it shall have to be *sighs*
> 
> Btw yes he can do a full ball... This is his way of saying "Mummy NO NAIL CLIPPING!!!"


*grin* I am sorry you weren't able to get some nails trimmed but that picture is priceless and really made me smile. I have a boy that won't let me touch his feet unless he is in the bath, but then if I do he tries to ball up and gets a face full of water >_< Perhaps one day there will be a secret to hedgie grooming discovered and we will share it with everyone!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I tried the bath thing too, and it REALLY didn't work. I handle my hedgie's feet regularly, so she's not so shocked when I touch her feet, but I think the water really just freaked her out. And my little girl can most definitely ball up, even when she's soaking wet.

I've had the most luck with what msviolet suggested. I give Milly her foot bath (with a washcloth in the bottom of the sink), then she snuggles up in her towel. I use the towel to cover her back so she feels safe, and then I adjust my hand under her body so that my pointer finger is right under one of her back feet. Once she is relaxed again, I move my finger - with her foot on it - just a liiittle bit away from her body. When she's sleepy, she usually ignores it when I move her foot. Then I cut, cut, cut as fast as I safely can. 

This may work for you. It makes it even easier if you have someone ELSE hold her and do the finger-under-the-towel-and-foot thing, and YOU clip. Hope you figure something out!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had the same issue. I found a tread on here that mentions placing your hedgie on a wire rack so that their legs dangle so that you can cut their nails. ( you can search it) I am going to try it this weekend or again back to the vet like yourself at $40-60 a pop :|


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

That picture is adorable. What a smart little boy. 
Have you tried all sorts of attempts? Investigated your own trick? Keep at it! You can do it! You can't always rely on vet for this, so keep trying to figure out tricks. Good luck. 

My trick for getting Bulu's front nails is to have her sleep, then gently put a finger under her paw and pull it up and then clip.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just so people are aware, most of the time when a vet clips hedgie's nails, they are gassed to do it. If hedgie won't co-operate for the owner, it is highly unlikely s/he will the vet which means gassing.

Gassing although usually safe, can cause severe adverse reactions including death in some hedgehogs. IMO, gassing should only be done for diagnosing health issues.

Here's a sticky with some nail trimming ideas. viewtopic.php?f=33&t=75


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

So you laid her on her back in the towel and just hold onto her foot?


yes, I held her on my lap close to me and as she relaxed I gently got ahold of one foot and trimed a little at a time until I had the nail short enough. then I had to repeat the process all over again. LOL She was not very cooperative with the front feet but I just kept trying and got them all done! Took me almost 30 min to do them all. 
Dont give up! you will get the hang of it. I will have had Violet for 1 month on the 12th!!!
Jane Violets mommy


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

"Shortnerdy" please let me know if you find something that works. I have tried just about everything to this point I can think of and I have managed to clip 2 nails in 2 months. *So I do truly feel your pain!  *

Chloe is so active when up I cant get her to sit still for even 2 seconds. Tried to pin her down, tried the bath, tried the dangle thru the cage. My vet doesnt use gas to clip her nails they just hold her tight and tag team her.Last time she had a nosebleed and I unfortunately dont have a helper.. I think I would rather if they gased her it would be more humane and less stressful.

If I find something that works, I will message you as well! I think its a learning process for everyone with a new hedgie.

Wish I could be of more help. But Just wanted to let you know you are DEFINATELY NOT ALONE!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*facepalm* looks like I have my work cut out for me. Illl give it another week. He's only been here just under a week. Will try all the suggestions above will let you know how it goes  thanks again alll


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the picture is just too cute! sorry he's being so stubborn though!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are haveing trouble, here is something that can help. I have seen people take a brick and have their food dish sitting on top of it, when the hedgehogs climb up, they are wearing down their nails to climb up it. And if that dose not seem to work, try using a nail file. My hedgehog will only let me clip his back feet. So I use a nail file and he actually is more calmer because of it. The only negitive side would be the time it consumes to fileing. Thats if you already tried the brick. ( if the nails are not wearing down with them climbing the brick, wrap it with sand paper, it works really well, but that only if the nail are getting really bad!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sand paper is very very dangerous to use. Hedgies walk on the pads of their feet not their nails so the sand paper is going to damage the pad before it does anything to the nails. Sand paper should never be used with hedgies.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I met this person at the waiting area at the Vet clinic. She seemed to know exactly what she was talking about. Could she be wrong? She has been a succeful breeder in the past but she could be giving me false information.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

re: sandpaper...think about it: how would YOUR toe feel if you rubbed it with sandpaper repeatedly?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sandpaper god no! As far as I'm concered that's animal cruely.

But at this point vet with gas iis the last resort. But I got a better look today and his poor nails are so long they are curling to the sides. I have half a mind to email the girl that sold him to me and tell her how awful she was to him!! Poor Shellypants  my heart bleeds for the little guy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> Sandpaper god no! As far as I'm concered that's animal cruely.
> 
> But at this point vet with gas iis the last resort. But I got a better look today and his poor nails are so long they are curling to the sides. I have half a mind to email the girl that sold him to me and tell her how awful she was to him!! Poor Shellypants  my heart bleeds for the little guy.


keep at it and keep trying all the techniques based on his past its going to be difficult because he's just now got a good home, but eventually i am sure you will be able to do it.

Bribe him with a few treats and do belly rubs he will likely close up the first few times but (don't overdue it with treats of course) it can help expedite the trust of touching belly/feet easier or if your lucky enough to find a new food he likes and will anoint to you might get a few, if he's a heavy enough sleeper that can work too.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> shortnerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Sandpaper god no! As far as I'm concered that's animal cruely.
> ...


I'm prepared for another attack plan. Shawns going to help me, I'm going to hold and distract him whilst Shawn goes for the clipping as he's cut his cats nails loads of times and therefore might have a steadier hand than I

Also from reading on here, I took an idea and got a small jar of natual sweet potato baby food to try with him.

Not giving up. I keep picturing shellys nails poking the undersides of his feet when he walks and it hurts me. Ill keep you posted guys we are trying tomorrow night.


----------

